# Impossible d’utiliser Waze en Suisse



## PDD (25 Avril 2019)

je vais demain retrouver des amis en Suisse. Curieusement Waze refuse de calculer mon trajet (contrairement à Hère), Waze serait interdit en Suisse? A cause des radars?


----------



## Jura39 (25 Avril 2019)

Un peu de lecture


----------



## subsole (25 Avril 2019)

P'tin, c'est plus facile avec des lingots ......


----------



## PDD (25 Avril 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Un peu de lecture


J’ai déjà lu cela mais on signale que waze est autorisé vu que les avertisseurs de radars sont automatiquement désactivés en Suisse. Ma question concerne le calcul de mon trajet que Waze ne veut pas faire en me signalant « le serveur de navigation n’est pas disponible ».


----------



## flotow (25 Avril 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Un peu de lecture


Et si c'est la voiture elle même qui indique les radars... ils détruisent la voiture ?


----------



## Jura39 (25 Avril 2019)

flotow a dit:


> Et si c'est la voiture elle même qui indique les radars... ils détruisent la voiture ?


J'avais supprimer mon message , car le lien est une erreur de ma part


----------

